# Hello from Squirrel!



## Squirrel (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Just thought that I would say hello and see what is going on. My name is Brian but my nickname for years has been Squirrel. I recently joined the team at RCCompetitionmag.com. I bring to the magazine years and years of experience, builds, and how to articles. 

I run another RC forum as a root admin for a store in the Seattle area. The store is called TheToyz and you can check them out here www.thetoyz.com It is ran by a guy named RJ who is the man and who can just about anything for you! Anything that is legal that is! HAHA I run a youtube video blog and how to forum that you can find here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Squirrelod

So, what does the future bring for me? I am in the last semester for my 4 year degree. I plan on reviewing the new Axon Racing hovercraft like/ zero gravity racer and then a full on RC setup guide. There are alot of other things on the stove as well.

I also run a quasi new video segment called "ask squirrel'. Basically, it is my attempt to lessen the email that I send out (it gets insane!!) by filming the answers to some of the questions that I get. So, I will extend the offer to here as well. If you have a question, feel free to PM my account here or email [email protected] and I might read your question.. if not, then I will simply answer it in email 

Anyways, just saying hello!:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Glad you made it to HobbyTalk Squirrel. That Axon hovercraft thing sounds interesting, can't wait to see the write up. Axon is making some cool and unusual RC gear so this should be the same.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 1, 2008)

hankster said:


> Glad you made it to HobbyTalk Squirrel. That Axon hovercraft thing sounds interesting, can't wait to see the write up. Axon is making some cool and unusual RC gear so this should be the same.


I agree!

I talk to the owner everyday and I will be doing his maintenance and upgrade how to videos for him. 

What amazes me about the owner is that he has tested this kit over and over, fixed all of his known flaws in it, and tried it some more. I am not sure if I can say what I know... but lets just say if it catches on then popular racing rules would like to adopt it, major stores want to test it, and even non-rc mags want to give it a whirl.

This guy is a genius, doing all the right things, and has something on his hands.

And dont get me wrong, I say what I feel. And I would not say something positive if it was not true. But this guy has something!


----------



## Jughead (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Brian! Just thought I'd say Hi! :wave:


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 1, 2008)

Ello...small world I see.... LOL


----------

